# Need to edit SSID



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

I need to edit my SSID in order to hopefully get the network functions properly working. How do I do this and what exactly do I type?

I've run Zipper and the Enhancements script successfully. I can access the Tivo via a serial cable, just not yet through the network.


----------



## Jim Sanchez (Jan 9, 2000)

The SSID is set on the wireless router not the client (such as the TiVo). The client picks up whatever SSID the router broadcasts. You should be SURE that you have your router set to broadcast the SSID. Many people turn this off thinking it enhances security - it does not - which makes it difficult for some clients to connect to the network. So, set your SSID to whatever you want it to be on your router.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Jim Sanchez said:


> Many people turn this off thinking it enhances security - it does not - which makes it difficult for some clients to connect to the network. .


I disagree. If you turn off the SSID - then the router won't broadcast it. Your neighbors won't be able to join the wireless network unless they can guess the SSID.

During your router setup, I recommend turning on MAC address filtering and add your Tivo to the list. Check your Tivo to make sure it's communicating with the router, then turn off SSID. This is how I have my DirecTivo setup and it works fine.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Phillip Chapman said:


> I need to edit my SSID in order to hopefully get the network functions properly working. How do I do this and what exactly do I type?
> 
> I've run Zipper and the Enhancements script successfully. I can access the Tivo via a serial cable, just not yet through the network.


You need to set the same SSID on both your router and tivo so they can talk to each other. On the tivo, run the /enhancements/setSSIDwep.tcl script.


----------



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks for the info. After the SSID's match up... What about these options, should DHCP or WEP be enabled on the Tivo? And if so, will I need to place anything specific in these fields or just enable them?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Phillip Chapman said:


> Thanks for the info. After the SSID's match up... What about these options, should DHCP or WEP be enabled on the Tivo? And if so, will I need to place anything specific in these fields or just enable them?


Personally I would Not use DHCP, Mainly because I have been bitten by having to reset my router and then end up getting an IP address different from what I was expecting.

As far as WEP goes..., First off I would recomend NOT using a wireless USB device instead I would recomend using a wired adapter run into a wireless bridge. This eliminates the wireless setup on the tivo and results in better transfer times (you can use 802.11G). In general I would recomend using every bit of wireless security you can get, turn off SSID broadcast, turn on MAC Filtering (This can Be hacked also), Turn on WEP (even though it is flawed) or if you are using a bridge USE WPA instead of WEP (Much more secure). If you don't you are leaving you whole network vulnerable to intrusion. Meaning everything from mean nasty bad hackers to the neighbors unintentionally (or not) connecting to you network. Guess who's IP the RIAA will get if the neighbors are serving illegal MP3's on your wireless? but whatever you are comfortable with.


----------



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

Ok I was able to get this working using the setSSIDwep.tcl script.

However, the network settings default back to what was entered during the Zipper install whenever the Tivo reboots. Meaning that I have to hook it up to a serial connection, run the setSSIDwep.tcl and then everything is fine until it's time to reboot again. How can I make the changes in setSSIDwep.tcl permanent?


----------



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm still having the SSID problem as reported earlier. Just to clarify here is exactly what is happening. Any advice would be appreciated.

I Zippered a new 250 gig hard drive. While doing the Zipper I entered a correct IP address for my Tivo, but an incorrect SSID name. After running the Zipper, I ran the Enhancements script with a serial cable. At the end of the Enhancements install I ran "setSSIDwep.tcl" and correctly entered the proper SSID and enabled WEP.

When I reboot the Tivo the network runs properly and I can access TivoWebPlus, etc. However, the next time the machine boots it resets itself to the original SSID name without WEP enabled. I also tried changed the SSID via TivoWebPlus but it also restarts here as well.

How can I make the SSID and WEP changes stick permanently?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Phillip Chapman said:


> I'm still having the SSID problem as reported earlier. Just to clarify here is exactly what is happening. Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> I Zippered a new 250 gig hard drive. While doing the Zipper I entered a correct IP address for my Tivo, but an incorrect SSID name. After running the Zipper, I ran the Enhancements script with a serial cable. At the end of the Enhancements install I ran "setSSIDwep.tcl" and correctly entered the proper SSID and enabled WEP.
> 
> ...


There are some lines in your author file that you need to delete. They start with "one time network setup" or some such. The Zipper adds these lines to set up networking on your first boot, based on the parameters you enter while the drive is still in the PC. I tried to sed these lines out with the enhancement script, but aparently it didn't take on some tivos. I know a more elegant way to handle this, but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks for the insight. I'm just grateful I don't have to to start over at this point.

So where exactly is the author file located and how do I edit it (bash prompt or TivoWebPlus)? Since this will be the first file I've edited on the Tivo, start by step instructions from a kind soul would be very helpful. I did install the Joe text editor when the Enhancements script was ran.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Phillip Chapman said:


> Thanks for the insight. I'm just grateful I don't have to to start over at this point.
> 
> So where exactly is the author file located and how do I edit it (bash prompt or TivoWebPlus)? Since this will be the first file I've edited on the Tivo, start by step instructions from a kind soul would be very helpful. I did install the Joe text editor when the Enhancements script was ran.


Type rw at bash to mount the filesystem as read-write. Type "author" at the bash prompt, which will open up the file in joe. Hit cntrl-kh to get a list of commands.


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

telnet in (make sure you unset crlf *before* you connect, see here if you forgot how) and type:


```
joe /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
```
the lines you are looking for are:


```
######### One-time Zipper network setup. May be deleted. ####################################
mount -o remount,rw /
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl $ipaddresshere $routeriphere $wless $ssidhere
mount -o remount,ro /
######### End of Zipper network setup. ####################################
```
delete those lines, and save by pressing CTRL+K+D (press CTRL+K+H for a help screen with a list of commands.)

To exit Joe, press CTRL+C (tip: most scripts exit/abort with this command also)


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

I forgot about the author alias lol...
I should of typed faster..


----------



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys. That did the trick.

On to the next hack...


----------

